# Raw and Kibble - time frame?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm feeding my puppy raw food twice a day (morning and night) and kibble in the middle of the afternoon. If she doesn't get the afternoon food, she clearly loses eneergy.

I know you're not supposed to feed raw and kibble at the same time.

How many hours should elapse between the feeding of the raw and the feeding of the kibble? Another way of asking this is how long does it take to digest the raw so that she could then "safely" eat the kibble?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Raw should digest in 2-3 hours whereas the kibble can take up to 8 hours I have read. Why not just feed her some more raw for the lunch meal? Or toss her some nice bones! 

Ryan


----------

